# STK086G sería para 4 Ohms?



## PATEDEFUA (May 19, 2008)

Mi consulta es debido a estas páginas (de paso, mi aporte al foro) :

http://www.electronica.ro/audio.shtml

http://www.electronica.ro/audio/STK086G.shtml

Aparentemente a este integrado sería posible aplicarle un parlante con una impedancia de 4 ohms.

Por otra parte cuando descargo el datasheet, solo dice 8 ohms:

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf/3249799.pdf


Mi duda es:

1) ¿Es posible entonces ponerle un parlante de 4 ohms? Pues tengo un woofer de 15" 150w rms en 4 Ohms que me gustaria conectar con el STK.

2) Tengo una fuente partida de +46 0 -46v. con dicha tensión estaria debajo de la maxima tension de alimentacion especificada por SANYO (+55 0 -55V), pero lo raro es que para 4 ohms dice +35 0 -35V. Por tanto ¿no le afectara si le aplico la tension de mi fuente?

3) Si todo esto es factible ¿Alguien podria facilitarme el PCB del integrado? No es dificil el circuito de hacer, pero quizas alguien lo hizo y quiere compartirlo   



Que opinan uds? 

Alguien con experiencia en el tema?

Ayuda ¡please! Así defino si lo compro o no.

Muchas gracias


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 19, 2008)

Aqui les dejo el diagrama que aparece en la primer pagina que les comenté.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 19, 2008)

Han pasado algunas horas desde que inicié el tema, sera posible que no haya uno que pueda contestarme?   

Perdon si resulto impaciente  ops: 

Es que en otras oportunidades me han contestado mas rapido


----------



## eb7ctx (May 19, 2008)

Buenas, creo que si en la primera referencia dice claro potencia max a 8 Hom. 70 watios y a 4 Hom. 80 watios y por lo general todos los amplificador se comportan así, la potencia es inversa a la resistencia de carga a menos hom. mas wat. por supuesto que el calor disipado sera mayor, pues esto si es directo a mas wat. mas calor


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2008)

Creo que el que mas sabe sobre el STK086G es el fabricante, si te dice 8 Ohms yo le haria caso.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 19, 2008)

Muchas Gracias eb7ctx! es cierto lo que dices, pero tambien viendo en este foro lo referente al STK, he leido de gente que aplicando una impedancia menor a la indicada lo a quemado.

Y por ser un integrado costoso (porque tambien estan los baratos y falsos STK) no quisiera comprarlo, sin antes estar seguro que va a funcionar correctamente en 4 ohms.

Si el no quemarlo, pasa por poner un buen disipador, entonces supongo que no habria problema.

Pero si por mas disipador que le ponga, igual se puede quemar, entonces debo estudiar otra alternativa, aunque el STK es mi preferida.

Por eso consulto, quizas alguien tienen un STK con un parlante en 4 Ohms y le funciona bien...

No se... escucho ofertas a mi inquietud


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 19, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Creo que el que mas sabe sobre el STK086G es el fabricante, si te dice 8 Ohms yo le haria caso.



Gracias Fogonazo! Siempre siendo tan certero en las respuestas.

Eso que dices lo pense, pero al ver esa pagina especificando que si es posible en 4 Ohms, supuse que el fabricante lo que pone en el datasheet es para cubrirse, es decir "bajo estos terminos anda, en otros  parametros no lo aseguro ni me hago cargo". Lo cual no quita que alguno lo haya probado en otros parametros (en este caso 4 Ohms) y le funcione y bien. 

Y como la pagina esta en otro idioma se me complica para consultar puntualmente sobre lo que dicen al respecto, pero supuse que no serian los unicos que hayan experimentado con STK.


----------



## Dano (May 19, 2008)

Patedefua: Debes editar tus mensajes en el caso que corresponda, en este caso, los tres primeros mensajes tuyos se podrían haber resuelto en uno solo


----------



## FORRITO (May 19, 2008)

Espero que te sirva aca fijate que Francisco Galarza monto un STK4048 con una etapa de salida que le hizo para que funcionara hasta con 2ohm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9721.html


Exitos...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2008)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo armé un STK4048 con los diagramas que conseguí en la hoja de datos. El circuito impreso que aparece ahí tiene algunas diferencias con el diagrama pero yo lo acomodé.
> Usé el STK4048II porque la diferencia de precio es muy grande y la única diferencia es la THD que igual es muy baja para lo que yo quería (creo que 0.08%).
> Le hice una fuente de 60+60Vdc porque tenía unos parlantes GBR malos.
> Lo estuve usando bastante tiempo en 8 ohms a máximo volúmen y no tuvo ningún problema.
> ...



Si lo aplico a 2 Ohms, pero no el integrado solo, agrego transistores de salida


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 19, 2008)

FORRITO dijo:
			
		

> Espero que te sirva aca fijate que Francisco Galarza monto un STK4048 con una etapa de salida que le hizo para que funcionara hasta con 2ohm
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9721.html
> 
> ...



Gracias Forrito (Suena feo contestarte asi, jaja)

Ese tema es el que habia leido, y si te fijas mas adelante dice:

 "Los TIP35C aguantan 25A continuos y 50A pico cada uno, así que por la impedancia de carga no te hagas problema.
Habría que hacerle una protección contra cortos.
Según mis cálculos, el 2 ohms debería estar dando entre 450 y 500 W RMS

*Ah, un detalle, yo armé esto porque tenía el integrado roto, si vas a comprar un integrado nuevo mas todos los transistores te va a salir un poco caro, por ahí te conviene buscar otro diseño*." 

Este es otro STK, con una potencia mucho mayor y con una etapa de salida adicional.
Tambien confirma que se le quemo por usar menos de 8 ohms con el esquema original.

Yo lo que planteo es que en esta pagina donde figura una lista enorme de integrados para amplificador es que figuran el *STK086* por un lado, donde dicen que trabaja en 8 ohms, y luego aparece el *STK086G* que dice trabajar tanto en 8 como en 4 ohms, por eso mi inquietud, chequeenlo aqui va el link:

http://www.elektroda.pl/audio/uklady/stk.html

Fijense que todos los STK terminados en G (STKxxxG) dicen que trabajan en 4 ohms


----------



## FORRITO (May 19, 2008)

jajja FORRITO fue mi nick todo la vida...(maldito OGAME)
Si los stk que tienen de agregado la g dicen que trabajan a 4 ohm con un thd mas elevado,pero yo no consegui ningun datasheet que especifique la impedancia a la que trabaja el STK086G
Yo no me arriesgaria


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 20, 2008)

Aquí encontre otro foro donde se plantea mi misma inquietud, pero esta en otro idioma, si alguien entiende que traduzca   

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-185-1174.html

y otras mas con Datasheet donde dice poder aplicarse 4 ohms:

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/sanyo/STK4141X.pdf

http://www.electusdistribution.com.au/products_uploaded/STKxxataZL3764.pdf

Alguno tiene un STK con un parlante en 4 ohms?


----------



## santiago (May 20, 2008)

hola  justito justito
arme el stk4048 
me lo pidio un amigo-conocido para el auto
compite
la fuente de alimentacion es la de luciperro
esta en 4omhs largando asi 200w reales 
el pobre gol viejo del loco tiene 2 15" sony explod con este amplificador
y el integrado anda a las mil maravillas calienta un poquito mas que a 8 omhs
una vuelta leì en un manual que los stk son construidos bajo las mismas especificaciones todos acique (yo no te aseguro nada) pero no creo que haya problema con la impedancia de los parlantes
hasta 4 ohs tendria que andar bien sino espera que averiguo bien bien 
saludos


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 20, 2008)

Gracias Santixman!

Asi que me decis que tenes  a alguien que le funciona el STK en 4 Ohms, es una muy buena noticia, si el STK4048 es estereo y tenes conectado un parlante a  cada canal.

De todas maneras quedo a la espera de que me averigues bien, ya que si tiene 2 de 15" Sony, y el STK es mono, podrian estar conectados en serie dando la suma  8ohms al STK. Sino quedarian en paralelo dando 2 ohms y el STK ya deberia haber explotado.

Bueno, espero tu respuesta y mil gracias nuevamente


----------



## santiago (May 20, 2008)

son 2 amplificadores me confundiops:   y yo mismo lo arme
el 4048 es monocanal  
ahora te averiguo bien sobre tu integrado
saludos


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 21, 2008)

Hola Santixman, gracias por preocuparte y querer darme una mano, ¿has podido averiguar algo al respecto?


----------



## santiago (May 22, 2008)

el lunes tengo clases con un profesor que es un capo del audio, le pregunto y te aviso, pero insisto no creo que halla problemas
saludos


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Jun 4, 2008)

Alguna novedad santixman?


----------



## santiago (Jun 4, 2008)

no conoce ese en especial, pero me dijo que la mayoria de los stk se bancan perfectamente 4 omhs, no te aseguro nada, pero insisto no creo que hala problemas, probalo con 4 y 8 omhs , con 4 es mas potencia por lo tanto tendria que calentar un poco mas, pero bue, 
mi recomendacion medio- respaldada es que no deberia haber problema

saludos


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok! mil gracias  

Entonces me embarco en el desarrollo del amplificador, cuando lo tenga listo les cuento como me fue... espero que bien!


----------



## tomassd (Oct 8, 2008)

Buenas tardes
En el mismo diagrama te dice que a 4 ohms da 80W con 0.05% de THD


----------



## jpascual (May 11, 2009)

hola yo he armado varios y tambien he quemado varios a 4 ohms si uno lo usa fuerte y por mucho tiempo seguro se quema, para asegurarse  usarlo a 8 segun especificaciones del fabricante


----------



## denis92 (Ago 14, 2009)

yo arme el stk 086 pero cuando lo pruebo bajito me hace ruidos como chilliiidos
nose que sera alguno puede ayudarme?
es buen amplificador el tks 086g?


----------



## jpascual (Ago 15, 2009)

fijate  los filtros de 10uf  que van en la entradas la las alimentaciones o los de 100uf que van en  la pata 5 y 15 , a la fuente la armaste como dice el plano original


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 15, 2009)

espero que te ayude este aporte, es de un subwoofer activo de gran potencia esta completo


----------



## Guest (Ago 15, 2009)

yo creo que 4 ohm se los puede manejar perfectamente.

yo casi todos los amplificadores que tengo,que no son hechos pormi, dicen que van a 8 ohm solamente porque estan en puente.

pues yo a todos les meto 4 ohm y funciona de maravilla,calienta un poco mas y ya esta.

solo tube que cambiarle un disipador,que le que traia era muy peque, por uno de pc con ventilador,y ya ni se calienta,siempre esta frio.



EN RESUMEN= pruebalo un rato con 4 ohm y con 8 ohm... y mira como funciona mejor, y ya esta.


----------



## jpascual (Ago 15, 2009)

Es una ruleta rusa ,si todo bien  en 4 anda, pegale una buena c****a a palos   y veraz lo  que pasa ponele dos parlante de 12 o 15  de 8 en paralelo y fijate lo que pasa . un rato anda, pero para uso intensivo tipo dj  no se la banca a 4 ,y`por algo los  los diseñan con  una hoja de datos . y el fabricante por algo lo pone a 8





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Leé el punto 6...


----------



## Guest (Ago 15, 2009)

en la mayoria de los datashet ponen solo la información de 8 ohm 

asi que no se sabe si funciona en 4 o no,de todas formas,los amplificador siguen una regla.

Los que son para hogar o profesional funcionan a 8 ohm la mayoria

y para car audio va de 4 ohm para abajo.

es simple


----------



## denis92 (Ago 15, 2009)

cual es mejor 
el stk086 o el stk086g?


----------

